# Home theater systems



## cal054 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi I have bought a panasonic SCPT70 Home theater System and tried to connect it to my Panasonic Viera TV but When I try the Viera link the sound won't come through the TV although it works fine when I'm playing a CD/DVD through the home theater system it comes through all the speakers. I'm connected from the system to the TV through the HDMI which should be enough to play sound shouldn't it? or is there something else I need?


This is the Home theater system I'm using.

And this Is the TV I'm connetd to.


----------



## jpez (Mar 9, 2010)

You need a red and white aux cable(phono lead) connect to back of home theater via audio in then into audio out on tv.
HDMI cable only carries the picture/sound to the source selected i.e HDMI 1 etc


----------

